# Gate Gaurd build (pic heavy!)



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a mask that i couldn't figure out what to do with, then I had an idea.

The Gate Guard is about 8ft tall with large hands, holding a staff.

First I started with the hands made from 1/2 pvc.




























Next I build a frame with 2x4 and 1" pvc, then covered in chicken wire.



















More coming!!


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Another pic of the frame build with the staff.










After all of this I needed a robe, but as big as this creature is fabric would be costly. So I found the next best thing!

PLASTIC!!










I roll out the plastic and first fitted the torso. I then added the sleeves. All of this was done with staples! 










Next complete pics!!


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

And now the FINISHED Gate Guard!!




























And the top of the staff....










I wish I had the time and money to build a large gate to put behind him. Maybe next year!


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow that looks great!!! I am sure that will be a nice addition and look very cool at night under some accent lighting. Great job.

Let me know how that 3.5 mil plastic works out for you if you have any problems with tearing or weathering. I normally use 6 mil to make walls to enclose my car port to make a room.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's an awesome prop you have there.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

pretty tall..good job
get a night shot please
cool mask
are you anchoring that so wind doesn't blow it over?


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Lilly said:


> pretty tall..good job
> get a night shot please
> cool mask
> are you anchoring that so wind doesn't blow it over?


Night shot is coming in about a week. 

I have a plan on anchoring, but at first this was the biggest problem. I have an idea to use metal post on the back. The wind was my biggest fear when building this. It's so tall, but so cool!!


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

That is really awesome!!


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

Impressive! I wouldn't want to come across him lol


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That thing is Awesome!! I love it!!


----------

